
Diane Greene prefers her competition virtual - cstejerean
http://www.economist.com/research/articlesBySubject/displayStory.cfm?story_id=11662168&amp;subjectID=348909&amp;fsrc=nwl
======
wallflower
Quite an impressive married couple. Dr. Rosenblum met and married the woman
who would make VMWare a leading product in an industry that really started
(timesharing mainframes aside)

"But the deciding factor was when my wife, Diane, got interested in it. That
made it incredibly easy for me."

"I had confidence in her dealing with the business side and she had confidence
in what we were doing on the technical side and so we just partitioned up the
company that way."

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=230637>

